
A leak wounded LabMD. Fighting the Feds finished it off - blueatlas
http://www.bloomberg.com/features/2016-labmd-ftc-tiversa/
======
Kristine1975
_Daugherty believed signing a consent decree would give doctors the impression
that LabMD had been lax in protecting patient data and kill his business._

Well duh. LabMD violated patient privacy after all:

 _The manager of the billing department had been using LimeWire file-sharing
software to download music. Without knowing it, she’d left her documents
folder, which contained the insurance report now in Tiversa’s possession, open
for sharing with other users of the peer-to-peer network._

~~~
hackney
It was one employee of tiversa who discovered the folder. It was the tiversa
leader Boback who then used that as an excuse for extortion, lying about the
extent to which it was 'in the wild' (it wasn't). When daugherty fought back,
sensing the scam, boback sicced the govt on him, who then stupidly just
gobbled up whatever tiversa claimed. Tiversa is the company that needs to be
crushed. LabMD had a very bad stroke of luck in one very very stupid employee.
I hope daugherty wins both lawsuits, against the corrupt govt. and the pos co.
tiversa.

------
therobot24
>> The path of least resistance was to settle...

It's hard to fight the bureaucratic beast.

